# GM Expands XM Availability



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

General Motors will offer XM Satellite Radio on 44 of 57 GM models, representing more than three-quarters of the auto giant's fleet, the companies announced Tuesday.

In November 2001, GM became the first automaker to offer XM as a factory-installed option on 2002 Cadillac DeVilles and Sevilles. For the 2003 model year, GM expanded XM service to 25 car, truck and SUV models, and Cadillac was the first division to offer XM across its entire product portfolio.

The launch on 44 vehicle models will start with the 2004 model lines. Among the models that will be offering XM are the Chevrolet Malibu, Malibu Maxx, Colorado and GMC Canyon mid-size pick-ups. XM will also be available on GM's high-volume SUVs including the Chevy Trailblazer, GMC Envoy and the new Buick Rainier.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Just purchased a '03 Avalanche Z66 that has XM. I was suprised when it work in my garage. No activation and 3 months service for FREE.


----------

